# who flies maurice casaert birds?



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

just wondering who is flying them and how thay are performing for you I have one cock bird whos youngster flew well last year. eager to see this years results in YBs. wanting to know if there is anymore out there

Kenneth Flippen


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Kenneth Flippen said:


> just wondering who is flying them and how thay are performing for you I have one cock bird whos youngster flew well last year. eager to see this years results in YBs. wanting to know if there is anymore out there
> 
> Kenneth Flippen


If you go to your search engine and enter his name, you will find a number of articles concerning lofts which are flying or breeding from birds down from him.





Maurice and Gregory Casaert


----------



## AJPDP (Jan 26, 2008)

Try this gentleman:

Frank McLaughlin 
781 820-8327 
[email protected]


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Ya, I was going to say the same thing frank has a bunch of them.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*Thanks*

the bird I have has Franks band on it I picked it up at a loft sell out when one of our club members passed. I don't think I can afford his prices but looks like I'll have to go to him if I want more. Does he sell on any of the auction sites? I don't recall seeing his name

Kenneth Flippen


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

You can find the Mclaughlin loft birds on ipigeon.com every now and then. I think that site starts auctions on Sunday night and they run for a week.


----------



## lynden (Jun 4, 2010)

*Maurice Casaert Racers*



Kenneth Flippen said:


> just wondering who is flying them and how thay are performing for you I have one cock bird whos youngster flew well last year. eager to see this years results in YBs. wanting to know if there is anymore out there
> 
> Kenneth Flippen


Kenneth

I breed Casaert birds and have about 10 Breeders. I let a friend of mine fly a late hatch in 2010 OB series and the bird, AU 2009 AA 38108 BCC, won 2 races and 2 X 4th place winning Champion Bird and helping him win Average Speed in his combine. You can check out this info on wincompanion.com select N E Dallas box, click on Birds and select Flyer-G Crain and go to the last bird on the list 38108 and check his record. If you are interest in a Hen for your Cock I have 4 yearlings to choose from. e-mail me [email protected].


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

I have breed a Casaert cock for the past four years. He has raised four club winners with two different hens !!!!!! They are hard birds.....


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes Casaert birds are very good---BUT REMEMBER-the handler has a "LOT" do do with winning.
Crain is always at the TOP part of the First Page


----------



## lynden (Jun 4, 2010)

*Maurice Casaert Birds*



bhymer said:


> I have breed a Casaert cock for the past four years. He has raised four club winners with two different hens !!!!!! They are hard birds.....


I have raised several breeders off a fantastic breeding pair. I am using them to send birds out to Futurities. What are the odds of me breeding one bird for my good friend to fly and this 2010 OB series and the bird wins 2 X 1st, 4th, and 5th in their combine. My friend ends up winning average speed and the bird, 38108 BCC wins Champion Bird with 721 points. This is a fabulous pair. I will sell a full sister to 38108 BCC for $300 if you are interested. You do not want to loose that bloodline. These are great birds. E-mail me if you are interested [email protected].

Dennis


----------



## lynden (Jun 4, 2010)

*I left a message next to your message. Take a look!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[email protected]*


----------



## lynden (Jun 4, 2010)

Matt Bell said:


> You can find the Mclaughlin loft birds on ipigeon.com every now and then. I think that site starts auctions on Sunday night and they run for a week.


Matt

I looked into the AU Directory because I did not recognize your name and you are not in the Directory. Did you know there is a Northeat Dallas Club that is probably close enough for you to join if you would like to. Every club is always willing to take in a new flyer. You can contact Danny Hutchins the President at Hutchins Air Conditioning in Allen, TX. Good Luck.

Dennis Doyle


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

lynden said:


> Matt
> 
> I looked into the AU Directory because I did not recognize your name and you are not in the Directory. Did you know there is a Northeat Dallas Club that is probably close enough for you to join if you would like to. Every club is always willing to take in a new flyer. You can contact Danny Hutchins the President at Hutchins Air Conditioning in Allen, TX. Good Luck.
> 
> Dennis Doyle


Yeah, I'm just not in a position where I can bring my birds to Dallas yet. Just finished up college, getting my life in order and getting a house so I can build a loft the correct way. Until then, my birds are going to be staying back in Kansas at my moms house. Thanks for the heads up though, I may be able to join the club and just get to know the other flyers. Does Warren Glover also fly in that club or a separate one?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

He did fly with that club----Warren no longer Races


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

sky tx said:


> He did fly with that club----Warren no longer Races


Just ships one loft events?


----------



## lynden (Jun 4, 2010)

*Warren Glover*



Matt Bell said:


> Yeah, I'm just not in a position where I can bring my birds to Dallas yet. Just finished up college, getting my life in order and getting a house so I can build a loft the correct way. Until then, my birds are going to be staying back in Kansas at my moms house. Thanks for the heads up though, I may be able to join the club and just get to know the other flyers. Does Warren Glover also fly in that club or a separate one?


Matt

Warren is a great guy and has flown for over 40 yrs and he would love to continue to fly but he has terminal cancer and he just is unable to continue. We all feel horrible, this is a dreadful disease that attacks without warning. If Warren is a friend, believe me he can tell you more about flying than anybody else. Just a super individual.

Dennis


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I don't know him directly, but my mentor Randy Burns knows him and always told me what a great guy and pigeon person he was. I'm sorry to hear that news.


----------



## lynden (Jun 4, 2010)

Matt

Go To The Website (rodeocityclub.com). We Are Having The 2010 Texas Center Convention In Mid-july And Maybe You Might Be Interested In Coming To Some Of The Seminars Or The One Loft Races Being Held That Week. You Can Get Your Feet Wet And Enjoy Yourself. Just A Thought.

Dennis


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Awesome, thank you very much, I will certainly check it out.


----------

